# The concrete floor in that gym makes it hard on the knees.



## yuechu

大家好！

I usually play badminton at a gym which has wooden floors. Recently, I tried playing at a different rec centre, but with a concerete floor instead. I was wondering how to say "The concrete floor in that gym makes it hard on the knees." in Chinese.
Would anyone know how to translate this?
Thanks!


----------



## ovaltine888

水泥地板对膝盖不好


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Ovaltine888! It's easier than I thought 

Is 膝盖 a word which often has 儿话音？(xi gair ?)


----------



## Tsau

yuechu said:


> Thanks, Ovaltine888! It's easier than I thought
> 
> Is 膝盖 a word which often has 儿话音？(xi gair ?)


Yes.


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks, Tsau!


----------



## SimonTsai

那體育館的地板是水泥的，(比較) 傷膝蓋。


yuechu said:


> Is 膝盖 a word which often has 儿话音?


Not for me, nor for people I know.


----------



## thetazuo

SimonTsai said:


> 那體育館的地板是水泥的，(比較) 傷膝蓋。
> 
> Not for me, nor for people I know.


Not for me either.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Simon and Thetazuo!


----------



## Tsau

yuechu said:


> Thanks, Simon and Thetazuo!


It is worth noting that 儿化音 was initially a feature of the Northern Dialect of Chinese ,especially Beijing dialect, whereas you rarely hear 儿化音 when someone from Southern China speaks.
普通话, i.e. Putonghua or Mandarin, which is the official standard dialect, is actually developed from Beijing dialect, making 儿化音 a part of the "standard pronunciation". However, 儿化音 is still widely considered as a typical feature of Beijing dialect rather than standard Mandarin. So why bother, whether there's 儿化音 in a word is not important.


----------



## Baklovic

Tsau said:


> It is worth noting that 儿化音 was initially a feature of the Northern Dialect of Chinese ,especially Beijing dialect, whereas you rarely hear 儿化音 when someone from Southern China speaks.
> 普通话, i.e. Putonghua or Mandarin, which is the official standard dialect, is actually developed from Beijing dialect, making 儿化音 a part of the "standard pronunciation". However, 儿化音 is still widely considered as a typical feature of Beijing dialect rather than standard Mandarin. So why bother, whether there's 儿化音 in a word is not important.


Exactly, and I think the only word in Putonghua that must have 儿化音 is “一会儿/会儿” which means "a moment". 
Also, 儿化音 exists in many dialects of Chinese including some southern dialects and not always occurs in same word, as in some Sichuan dialects (of Southwestern Mandarin) the 儿化音 can occur also after words end up with nasal consonant -n, like “星星儿”，“窗帘儿”, etc.


----------



## Tsau

Baklovic said:


> Exactly, and I think the only word in Putonghua that must have 儿化音 is “一会儿/会儿” which means "a moment".
> Also, 儿化音 exists in many dialects of Chinese including some southern dialects and not always occurs in same word, as in some Sichuan dialects (of Southwestern Mandarin) the 儿化音 can occur also after words end up with nasal consonant -n, like “星星儿”，“窗帘儿”, etc.


Yes. According to 现代汉语 （黄伯荣，廖序东，高等教育出版社）, Sichuan dialect is considered a part of the Northern dialect.
Actually the Northern dialect is usually a equivalent of 官话 (i.e. Mandarin), in which 普通话, 西南官话 and 北京官话 are all included.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Tsau and Baklvic! I know that a lot of people don't use 儿话音 much, but I am interested in both 北方话 and 普通话! (and 国语！）

Thanks for the info!


----------



## yuechu

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> I usually play badminton at a gym which has wooden floors. Recently, I tried playing at a different rec centre, but with a *concerete* floor instead. I was wondering how to say "The concrete floor in that gym makes it hard on the knees." in Chinese.
> Would anyone know how to translate this?
> Thanks!


I just noticed a typo in my original message. "concerete" should have been "concrete".


----------

